# peppermint as strong as spearmint?



## see (Dec 18, 2010)

looks like the site i order eo is out of peppermint. i LOVED the peppermint soap i made.  Ive read spmnt is sweet and not as strong but the description was not on a soap site. 

how do they compare?


----------



## krissy (Dec 18, 2010)

for me, spearmint is nowhere near as strong as peppermint. i prefer spearmint myself because it is sweeter and lighter than peppermint.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 18, 2010)

To me, Peppermint is more in your face. Spearmint is sweeter.


----------



## Dremma (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, spearmint is lighter and sweeter.

But at the same time spearmint and peppermint are both top note essential oils. So the scent will linger for the same amount of time and they can be blended in the same way when combining them with your middle and bass note oils.


----------



## Elly (Dec 25, 2010)

Spearmint is lighter and sweeter than peppermint because its menthol content is minute compare to peppermint's.  Menthol is a very strong constituent of peppermint which gives its strong scent and cooling feeling over skin.  My experience is that although peppermint seems stronger to start with the scent does not last as long as spearmint in the soap, also I think that we can use larger amounts of spearmint as it has so little menthol as compare to peppermint, menthol may irritate skin in large amounts.  I love both oils but for soaping my favorite is spearmint, hope this helps.


----------

